# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Schmerzen an Fingern

## modis

also ich kmpfe immer wieder an einer sehnenscheidenzndung an den Fingern
und zwar zeife und mittelfinger, ber die beiden knchel 
das dauert jetzt schon einige wochen, war schon beim Arzt paar tabletten, salbe, war dann gut aber jetzt wirds wieder schlimmer, wei da jemand abhilfe?? ganz verzichten aufs Surfen will ich nicht
vielleicht wei jemand was 

lg

----------

